# Dwarf Pea Puffer 12 gallon bowish tank...=)



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

The tank is a work in progress. I finally got the chance to catch the lil buggers outta the 46 Bow and transfer them to their permanent home..:bigsmile: Still waiting on some easy to take care of plants as my ideal vision for the tank is that it be a pea biotope. Done my research and know what I plan on doing once I get all the plants I wish to plant. Here are a few pics of the tank as of current and will update once it's completely done.


----------



## cheatsy (Jun 19, 2011)

O man, it's such a nice tank. How many peas do u have in the 12 gallon?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you...There's four puffers in there....so far they love their tank but plants are needed to break their line of sight to keep the aggression down or at bay if you will...waiting on King Ed's to re-up...this tank needs hella more plants in their than now...I am going to take the stargrass out once I obtain some wisteria and dwarf hygro...then only then will I like the tank....lol...


----------

